# Opae Ula reproduction



## OpaeUla (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello
Does anybody know the season, and under what circumstances Opae Ula shrimp reproduce?
Also, how big are their eggs and how long to they take to hatch ?
Please,
Any advice on Opae Ula shrimp reproduction would help.
Thanks
Aixa


----------



## smash (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't think there is a specific season for reproduction to occur but for sure you need to ensure proper water chemistry. If I'm not mistaken, opae come from Brackish warm waters of Hawaii.

What conditions are you keeping them in?


----------



## OpaeUla (Jul 2, 2013)

smash said:


> I don't think there is a specific season for reproduction to occur but for sure you need to ensure proper water chemistry. If I'm not mistaken, opae come from Brackish warm waters of Hawaii.
> 
> What conditions are you keeping them in?


Opae Ula are from brackish water of hawaii.
I'm keeping them by my window, but but on extremely hot weather, I leave them in a shady place. In sunny weather (normal) I place I piece a paper so there in shade, but definitely receive plenty of light. Their lighting is good because they receive light and they have algae on their rock.
They're in a open sphere, 4 by 5.
Thanks for your help,
Aixa


----------

